# Temperature problem



## mgolu24 (Jul 20, 2007)

I have found a perfect room to plant my little babies but there is a little tehnical problem, the temperature in the room is unbeliavable 110°F :holysheep: (~43°C) or maybe a little less, over day, because it right under the roof with no isolation. Another reason are really hot days in this month in our country. I hope that next month will be cooler.

Now, I'm asking you if i could decrease the temperature to a normal one with this solution:
A grow box of 2'x3'x5' dimension with about 16x27W CFL lights and all walls covered with polystyrene and with 3xComputer fans as exhaust (all together have 225 CFM) with a hole of r=4" as a passive intake and 2 computer fans circulating the air in the cabinet (don't know exactly but they are about 15-20CFM each).

What do you people think? Could i manange that?


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 20, 2007)

No, you need to cool the air some how.  Just ******* the air out will not effectively cool the room unless you can **** enough air out to cause a mini vacuum. (Don't try to attempt that...)  To cool a room at least 30 degrees, it will need to be air conditioned.  There are no other options.  Sorry.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 20, 2007)

If your heating and cooling duct also runs in your attic you can easily add a flex pipe from your ductwork to your grow room. You can also use you existing fart fans(bathroom exhaust). Most fart fans just have a 3-4" flew either running out your eve or just dumps into your attic. Take that pipe and run it to your grow room. Then you will pump the a/c from your house into your room.

Also you may wanna insulate your box to help keep teh cold air in.


----------



## mgolu24 (Jul 21, 2007)

DLtoker, 
What about if i just add a flex pipe to the passive intake and some how manage that the fex pipe goes from some fresh air place to my grow box? And btw, would creating a semi vacuum be very bad for plants?

bigbudsbruddah,
I dont have a heating or cooling dutch in the room. It's not really an attic the room i want to grow in, but i think there is a way to bring air in that is not from that over heated room. And it would be insulated with polystyrene.


----------



## mgolu24 (Jul 21, 2007)

whoa, i just measured the temperature, its lower than i expected, its around 102°F in 13:00 :woohoo:. Does any one know where or how can i get some sort of a temperature tracker where he tracks temperatures every hour or so, or maybe an electronical scheme, maybe i could build one


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 21, 2007)

*Temperature data logger....*

I use one when I want to verify what's going on in a time period. Here is a sample of a readout of my growbox on the flowering side.

You can see the exhaust turning off and on by the thermostat mounted in the growbox. It will also show humidity as well. 


Here is the link to the device http://www.microdaq.com/occ/h8/rhtemp.php


----------



## pastor420 (Jul 21, 2007)

Now that is slick toy.


----------



## mgolu24 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats really nice, but a little to high price for me now, since I'm just starting out... i looked at the temperature again and its 100° now... i think that a good isolation and a good ventialtion would do it.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 21, 2007)

mgolu24 said:
			
		

> Thats really nice, but a little to high price for me now, since I'm just starting out... i looked at the temperature again and its 100° now... i think that a good isolation and a good ventialtion would do it.


 
Unless you are drawing your air from a conditioned space you will still have major issues with heat. 100 degrees is way to hot no matter how much air you pull thru that thing.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 21, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Unless you are drawing your air from a conditioned space you will still have major issues with heat. 100 degrees is way to hot no matter how much air you pull thru that thing.


 just like bigbud said so if u have a air condition room i would **** that cool air in ur grow room


----------



## mgolu24 (Jul 21, 2007)

i don't have a air conditioned space but i would **** from a cooler space. But, cant plants grow at 90-95? i have read this, i know they grow slower, but is the yield also affected? (btw. i'm planting big bud)


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 21, 2007)

I would not recommend growing in temps above 90*F period.  Take my word for it, you will have more headaches than not.


----------



## scoot1073 (Aug 4, 2007)

100 degrees is way to HOT,you want your temp around 72*f to 78*f anything hotter then that and bad things start happening.thats just my thoughts.good luck...


----------



## scoot1073 (Aug 4, 2007)

you also want some fresh air.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 4, 2007)

remember, the lights you will be using, will create even more heat.


----------

